#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Spontaan, open, intelligent, gelukkig, sportief, doorzetter, lief..

## Red.Roses

Spontaan, open, intelligent, gelukkig, sportief, doorzetter, lief..

Natuurlijk kan ik (29) nog veel meer over mezelf zeggen, maar vind dit al lastig genoeg. Het komt er in het kort op neer dat ik net een nieuw huis heb gekocht, een leuke baan heb, goed in mijn vel zit, maar de lente komt eraan en het kriebelt!

Ben op zoek naar een leuk uitziende, eerlijke, ambitieuze, lieve dame 21 + die ook zin heeft in de lente en openstaat voor een leuke ontmoeting... Met als doel het maken van een volgde stap!

Stuur dan even een pm.

Grt.

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## lariffiaa

Salaam ben je nog opzoek?

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------


## Red.Roses

.......

----------

